# Got a decent lathe, finally



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

A fellow I know had this Delta Homecraft lathe, and didn't want it taking up room in his shop anymore. So, for the grand sum of 0$, I brought it home.
Serial number indicates it's a 1948. Very well cared for all these years.


----------



## JKennemur (May 5, 2010)

Very well cared for indeed. I'll buy it from you for $10. LOL!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like *my* kinda price!!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mike

That baby was born the same year as me, that would make it,,,,, what!!! 62 years old. 

Great acquisition, now you will have to test drive it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> A fellow I know had this Delta Homecraft lathe, and didn't want it taking up room in his shop anymore. So, for the grand sum of 0$, I brought it home.
> Serial number indicates it's a 1948. Very well cared for all these years.



Look out Harry, Bernie

There is new competition around......  

James


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

wow that awesome. got to love deals like that, and decent lathe? that's a great lathe. 
Ill give you 3X's what you paid for it right now... 
Congratulations on your new tool..


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Mike another nice find. Nothing like getting great tools at a great price 
Again you have made me envious. Can't wait to see it action.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud


You know me I will not let you get by with that 

How did you get it for 0$ ????
By the way nice Hvy.duty lathe,,, and when is your next trip to his shop ?
Also did it come with the bench and the quick clutch/speed change or did you make that.? .looks like you will need to make a flip up belt guard for the top pulleys..

========



AxlMyk said:


> A fellow I know had this Delta Homecraft lathe, and didn't want it taking up room in his shop anymore. So, for the grand sum of 0$, I brought it home.
> Serial number indicates it's a 1948. Very well cared for all these years.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Mike on a nice heavy duty lathe. Now you know what comes next? Get turning and post some pic's. :dirol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike that's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice acquisition Mike. Great price and now you are hooked. Enjoy.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, here's the story on it.
I do the weight room instruction at our senior center, and one of my students has his shop in the third bay of his 3 car garage. Real nice shop he has where he carves decoys. The lathe was taking up room he could use for other tools and a tool box. He had tried selling it on CL for a couple hundred but got no takers.
A couple weeks ago in the weight room, my wife mentioned to him I did wood working, and he asked if I would want the lathe, for nothing. He wanted it out of the shop. I asked if he was sure about that, and he said to come and get it. So I did.
It came just as in the pics. The table and jack shaft were already there. I didn't really have to clean it up much. It was ready to go.
Now I can get rid of the POS HF lathe I have.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Mike. Looks like it was setup well with the jack shaft. I thought I saw it in the one picture. Ok now it is chip making time.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> That baby was born the same year as me, that would make it,,,,, what!!! 62 years old.
> 
> Great acquisition, now you will have to test drive it.


Ah, these youngsters. 'Tis a pitty that youth is wasted on the young ;-)


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Ron

Man, I spoke so highly of you when I was at the top my ladder the last time.  

If I was born on the 29th February instead of the 26th,,, that would make me Hum!,,, 15 1/2 years old. Age/time is man made, I don't think it exists,,,, now that is an interesting concept. 

Play nice Ron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> Man, I spoke so highly of you when I was at the top my ladder the last time.
> 
> If I was born on the 29th February instead of the 26th,,, that would make me Hum!,,, 15 1/2 years old. Age/time is man made, I don't think it exists,,,, now that is an interesting concept.


Next time you're up that ladder, just remember, you don't use my name in vain even on the unplanned way down. Thanks for the chuckle, John 



> Play nice Ron


You too;-)


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You guys can sure hijack a thread. Good golly. 

Bernie;
The jack shaft appears to be a custom made one. It's not a Delta, but made much heavier. A couple pics below.

I'm looking at a PSI chuck right now and want opinions on it. The reviews on Amazon are pretty good. I'm not sure if it is self centering though. It will screw right onto my 1"x8tpi arbor.
Amazon.com: PSI CSC2000C Barracuda Wood Lathe Chuck System: Home Improvement


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You should be ashamed of yourself. Anyway, congrats on a nice lathe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Looks like a home shop made one ( jack shaft) note the welding and the nut welded in place on the sq. head set screw not the norm for fac.made items..but a real nice job...by a pro.. 


=========





AxlMyk said:


> You guys can sure hijack a thread. Good golly.
> 
> Bernie;
> The jack shaft appears to be a custom made one. It's not a Delta, but made much heavier. A couple pics below.
> ...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> You guys can sure hijack a thread. Good golly.
> 
> Bernie;
> The jack shaft appears to be a custom made one. It's not a Delta, but made much heavier. A couple pics below.
> ...



Mike I agree it looks custom made and well done. Also Mike you mike check out these chucks. I got 4 of the H6265. They are a clone of the Vicmarc VM100 and all the jaws will fit these chucks. I have a Vic VM100 and it is a great chuck for $219 but the $99 grizzly's are just as good. I am going to order a 5th one because I hate changing jaws. Too lazy. Here is the webpage.

Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog

I will be taking off shortly for Virginia but will check in from time to time if you need some info Mike.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

That Grizzly chuck looks like the one. I'll order it today.
Thanks


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

What constitutes a "decent lathe?"


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> What constitutes a "decent lathe?"


Anything other than the one I had.
I put the HF lathe on CL yesterday, and sold it in an hour to a fellow that wants to use it for making doll chair spindles.


----------

